# Lemon baby cardigan



## Deegle

Same cardigan as the last 2 I posted, Sorry the photo is so bad, I can't get my camera to work and took this with my tablet. The colour is much brighter than it looks and the yarn has a shimmer thread running through it. Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## lilbabery

I think it is beautiful


----------



## eneira12

still lovely


----------



## bane

Pretty cardi and lemons just right for spring too.


----------



## BARBIE-s

Adorable.


----------



## alwaysforyou

That's such a pretty little sweater! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## suzhuz

Very pretty


----------



## knittting fool

Pattern please
Perfect for great nephew!
Beautiful work.


----------



## maudyg

Nice pattern, is it a paid pattern. Please


----------



## Lenaki

Adorable! Do you have a pattern you can share? Thank you!


----------



## didevine

Another winner! Love oohing and ahhing over your choices in pattern and yarns!


----------



## marg 123

Lovely.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Lovely needle work


----------



## Deegle

knittting fool said:


> Pattern please
> Perfect for great nephew!
> Beautiful work.


This is the pattern stitch I used with the addition af a stitch or two to make up the count in my pattern. You could put it into anything and it's easy to do.
Row 1 purl 2, knit 3, purl 2............to end
Row 2 knit 2, purl 3, knit 2.............to end
Row 3 purl 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 2......to end
Row 4 as row 2
I continued 1 part of it up the fronts by doing the following
Row 1 purl1, knit 3, purl 1,knit to end
Row 2 Purl to last 5 sts, knit 1, purl 3, knit 1
Row 3 Purl 1, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 1
Row 4 as row 2
I'm glad you think it would be suitable for a boy because I actually knitted it for a baby boy due in August. I was a little unsure about it!


----------



## rosied527

Lovely. Pattern please.


----------



## supreetb

Cute !


----------



## knitnanny

It's beautiful!


----------



## knittting fool

Deegle said:


> This is the pattern stitch I used with the addition af a stitch or two to make up the count in my pattern. You could put it into anything and it's easy to do.
> Row 1 purl 2, knit 3, purl 2............to end
> Row 2 knit 2, purl 3, knit 2.............to end
> Row 3 purl 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 2......to end
> Row 4 as row 2
> I continued 1 part of it up the fronts by doing the following
> Row 1 purl1, knit 3, purl 1,knit to end
> Row 2 Purl to last 5 sts, knit 1, purl 3, knit 1
> Row 3 Purl 1, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 1
> Row 4 as row 2
> I'm glad you think it would be suitable for a boy because I actually knitted it for a baby boy due in August. I was a little unsure about it!


Thanks! I take it the pattern is bottom up?
I now have yet another challenge!!


----------



## Deegle

knittting fool said:


> Thanks! I take it the pattern is bottom up?
> I now have yet another challenge!!


Yes, bottom up in 5 pieces.


----------



## bundyanne07

That is a lovely cardigan - well done.


----------



## knittting fool

May I ask what your go to pattern is for these. I love the proportions of this one. Neck, sleeves, body size are all great. I have looked at other patterns but they seem off balance. I just posted a Rosabel Cardigan that I just finished and love it, but the yoke is different from your pattern. Will be happy to pay for pattern if necessary. Its great to have a good basic one on hand.
many thanks
greta


----------



## Lena B

Very nice


----------



## Top Tier Knits

Another lovely cardigan. Your work is always so neat and perfect. Geraldine


----------



## hubleyddavis

Adorable


----------



## run4fittness

What a sweet little cardigan. :sm02:


----------



## grandday

Lovely sweater.


----------



## Naneast

Lovely cardigan. :sm24:


----------



## Deegle

knittting fool said:


> May I ask what your go to pattern is for these. I love the proportions of this one. Neck, sleeves, body size are all great. I have looked at other patterns but they seem off balance. I just posted a Rosabel Cardigan that I just finished and love it, but the yoke is different from your pattern. Will be happy to pay for pattern if necessary. Its great to have a good basic one on hand.
> many thanks
> greta


My go to pattern is Waterwheel 890 but it is only for 16" and 18" sizes. I change it quite a lot though, lol! Sometimes I feel the need to leave it and do something else, but I always come back to it.


----------



## knittting fool

Thank you


----------



## NCNeedler

Very pretty cardigan and lovely knitting.


----------



## Nanxy

Very nice.


----------



## 84275

Great cardigan.


----------



## paulinems

It's very pretty, both colour and design. Lovely knitting too.


----------



## ports

Hi, Please could you tell me where I can get the pattern from.


----------



## BobzMum

It's so cute.
I have the Waterwheel pattern in my stash and love finding a nice fitting pattern to work with.


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Adorable! I love yellow for babies.


----------



## harter0310

Beautiful cardigan.


----------



## mcmanusp

So pretty!


----------



## rujam

It's very pretty.


----------



## Jillyrich

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jeannesmom

The stitch stands out beautifully in this color. Great!


----------



## Ginty

You knitting is lovely as always. Thanks for sharing pattern details - much appreciated.


----------



## chicky721

Adorable little sweater.


----------



## Mitch

Lovely sweater!


----------



## aknitter

Beautiful!


----------



## sue4235

Love it in lemon xx


----------



## Igor'sJoy

Pretty sweater.


----------



## Lobax

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Munchn

I LUV this and especially the shade of yellow... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mrleese

As always this is precious!! Love the pattern!!


----------



## ceciliavillabona

Very pretty and thanks for the pattern stitch


----------



## God's Girl

Pretty


----------



## Swwhidbee

So pretty????


----------



## Karena

A fresh and soft color. I want one.


----------



## Momvam

Beautiful!


----------



## Annette P.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## crafty gal

So pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PatchesPatches

You are such a lovely knitter, Deegle ... tell me, what do you do with all the beautiful sweaters you make?


----------



## Torticollus

Very pretty - wish it would fit me!


----------



## tweeter

adorable and your colors are so pretty


----------



## Feigy

All your little cardigans are so charming! I love all your variations.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

what a lovely cardigan


----------



## Grandma Lee

Lovely! Can I ask where you purchase yarn? Ireland is on our bucket list and I want to know where to shop when hubby and I get there! Lol


----------



## katyasgrammy

Beautiful knitting and pattern :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## knitnut1939

You do such beautiful work


----------



## knitnut1939

I know I probably asked before but it's gone What pattern do you use?


----------



## brdlvr27

Another beautiful sweater!


----------



## victory

Love it!


----------



## southgate

Your sweaters are always beautiful.


----------



## maryanneg

Lovely sweater!


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Nicely done. At first glance I thought it was done in one piece.


----------



## Tove

Adorable cardigan


----------



## knittingmommy3

Lovely as always????


----------



## yona

Beautiful cardigan.


----------



## GrannyH

I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


----------



## knityknot

Your cardigan. Is so pretty thank you for posting the pattern stiches.


----------



## busybeesheila

It looks so warm and comfortable ...... I wonder who the lucky recipient would be , Anne! I wish this pattern could be converted to a smaller size!


----------



## CBratt

It's beautiful!


----------



## Jean K

Your knitting is impeccable! Thank you for the photo and your notes.


----------



## wlk4fun647

didevine said:


> Another winner! Love oohing and ahhing over your choices in pattern and yarns!


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## hadley

Very pretty


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------



## Deegle

Grandma Lee said:


> Lovely! Can I ask where you purchase yarn? Ireland is on our bucket list and I want to know where to shop when hubby and I get there! Lol


I buy a lot from Marriner in the UK. When I buy in Ireland, it's usually in Aldi when they have it, Yarn is not cheap in yarn shops here.


----------



## Deegle

PatchesPatches said:


> You are such a lovely knitter, Deegle ... tell me, what do you do with all the beautiful sweaters you make?


They go to family and friends. There are 2 babies due so far this year, a girl and a boy.


----------



## Deegle

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


That's my go to pattern.


----------



## Deegle

busybeesheila said:


> It looks so warm and comfortable ...... I wonder who the lucky recipient would be , Anne! I wish this pattern could be converted to a smaller size!


I'm sure it could be easily done.


----------



## PatchesPatches

Deegle said:


> They go to family and friends. There are 2 babies due so far this year, a girl and a boy.


 Oh, those lucky little babies!


----------



## groovienan

lovely sweater


----------



## circak

It is truly a gorgeous piece. I would be very proud of this. Beautiful work !!


----------



## desertcarr

Such a sweet knit.


----------



## knittingmommy3

Thanks for sharing pattern


----------



## blackat99

Beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## busybeesheila

Deegle said:


> I'm sure it could be easily done.


How small can you convert this pattern Anne. 3 - 6 months?
You have my email address.... please send it to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma

Very good job!


----------



## la7deonce

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## puba763

its beautiful. i think this pattern shows up best in this colour.


----------



## luvrcats

absolutely gorgeous! what else can I say--oh, I know.....the workmanship is awesome!


----------



## ladybuys

Lovely Sweater.....Nice Work.


----------



## CARABELLA

Love


----------



## CARABELLA

Lovely


----------



## CarolZ

Your baby sweaters are so cute! Love how you change them up.


----------



## Butterfly 55

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


hi thank you for the file just downloaded it now


----------



## LuLuMema

Does anyone have a similar cardigan pattern done in one piece. For say 24 months and up


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful, looks so different using muli-colours ????


----------



## blharri

Very nice, thank you for including the pattern.


----------



## KEgan

Pretty. I love the stitches.


----------



## nwjasu

Beautiful little sweater!


----------



## harrry

deegle,wish you lived near me,seems there is much I could learn from ypou,and @ 83,I am not finished learning yet, your work is beautiful
Martha.


----------



## sandie r.

Thank you Granny


----------



## michelle2018nz

Thank you. I now have a copy of my favorite go to pattern. Been looking everywhere for another copy.


----------



## Ann745

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


Thank you! Ann


----------



## Kansas g-ma

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


Thanks for this pattern--and you posted your pattern on my birthday a year ago! How fun.


----------



## luv2quilt247

Where in the US can we find a similar yarn? I really like the delicate color transitions!


----------



## Janpeonys

Are the sleeves sewn in later on the water wheel pattern? Love the baseball jacket look..


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful


----------



## Meaustin4

Thank you so much for the pattern and the change in stitch pattern. Your creativity is absolutely amazing and your sweaters are just adorable!


----------



## MNKnitterMom

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


Could you tell me what sizes these are for? I don't understand just the measurements. Thank you.


----------



## Sparkler24

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ellisen2

Oh, no. Please don't stop now. I love seeing all the variations you make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoLink

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I love seeing your work, they all are so beautiful!


----------



## samboleeks

Thank you.im not good with technology.


----------



## CharlotteAnna

Hello I read your letter, not sure where you are going, But there is a shop called “Hobbycraft” in England, they carry all craft supplies,,,, their wool they have all the good brands. I fill a suitcase. I just thought I would let you know, I was in England, have a wonderful trip. Nicky


----------



## kalebsgrandma

Thank you!


----------



## Marcelley

Thank you kind people who came to my rescue you have given me lovely choices.


----------



## jojo111

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Thanks!!


----------



## JoLink

Deegle Could you tell me the stitch for your raglan sleeve seam? I love the detail of it. Your sweaters is so beautiful and very creative.


----------



## Deegle

JoLink said:


> Deegle Could you tell me the stitch for your raglan sleeve seam? I love the detail of it. Your sweaters is so beautiful and very creative.


For the back, for example, its as follows,
Right side facing - Knit 2, Purl 2 together, pattern to last 4 stitches Purl 2 together, Knit 2
Next row - Purl.


----------



## JoLink

Deegle said:


> For the back, for example, its as follows,
> Right side facing - Knit 2, Purl 2 together, pattern to last 4 stitches Purl 2 together, Knit 2
> Next row - Purl.


Thank You!! :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## grma16

Great job.


----------



## Inayah

Deegle said:


> Same cardigan as the last 2 I posted, Sorry the photo is so bad, I can't get my camera to work and took this with my tablet. The colour is much brighter than it looks and the yarn has a shimmer thread running through it. Thanks for bearing with me.


Hi, you are so talented. Love all the cardigan you knitted. I would like to one for my 24 month grandson. Do you have pattern for it? Do you know where can I get free pattern?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitronella

Thank you for the pattern download. It is printing now and I will start it tomorrow. I donate knitted baby items to a local hospital.


----------



## gemmajam

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mamaria21

Beautiful, happy colors. Great job as usual


----------



## grannie

You do beautiful work


----------



## sylvi61

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


oh thank you you are a star XXXX


----------



## sylvi61

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


thank you so much XXX


----------



## LucieRomarine

Deegle said:


> This is the pattern stitch I used with the addition af a stitch or two to make up the count in my pattern. You could put it into anything and it's easy to do.
> Row 1 purl 2, knit 3, purl 2............to end
> Row 2 knit 2, purl 3, knit 2.............to end
> Row 3 purl 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 2......to end
> Row 4 as row 2
> I continued 1 part of it up the fronts by doing the following
> Row 1 purl1, knit 3, purl 1,knit to end
> Row 2 Purl to last 5 sts, knit 1, purl 3, knit 1
> Row 3 Purl 1, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 1
> Row 4 as row 2
> I'm glad you think it would be suitable for a boy because I actually knitted it for a baby boy due in August. I was a little unsure about it!


Great hanks for your stitch pattern !


----------



## inishowen

Lovely cardigan. Sometimes on a dull day I can't get a clear photo. I expanded yours to see itmore clearly.


----------



## Janistutor

GrannyH said:


> I downloaded this in 2012 for free. Enjoy!


Oh! Thank you SO much for sharing!! I looked everywhere for this pattern (because of all of Deegle’s precious sweaters) when my niece was expecting.


----------

